# Celeb' B B



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone been watching the ***** going into the BB house







At least there are 3 worth looking at







And no Jase I don't mean Ken Russell, Leo Sayer and H from Steps


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Face Man has just gone in


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That ex-Miss GB is mighty purdy









Danny Turette will make it interesting


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

no idea who the feck you are on about...

Happily, I never will, because I won't sully my eyes with that *****.

except if you all post pics of the lasses I might sneak a look














:tongue2:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm with Steve, I may be tempted to watch it if I get paid for doing so.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Stan said:


> I'm with Steve, I may be tempted to watch it if I get paid for doing so.


Know what you mean Stan...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't watch BB .... but did hear on the radio this morning that Jade, her mother, grandmother and her grandmother's toy boy are going to be inserted into the house ......

..... even more of a reason not to watch


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JoT said:


> I don't watch BB .... but did hear on the radio this morning that Jade, her mother, grandmother and her grandmother's toy boy are going to be inserted into the house ......
> 
> ..... even more of a reason not to watch


I'll second that!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch BB .... but did hear on the radio this morning that Jade, her mother, grandmother and her grandmother's toy boy are going to be inserted into the house ......
> ...


Jade Goody has the IQ of a peanut and that's insulting the peanut.

I'll second that again or is that, third that?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jo O'Merea from S Club 7










Danielle Lloyd former Miss England and Teddy Sheringham's Girlfriend










Shilpa Shetty Bollywood godess


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I thought she had the intelligence of a kebab


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Jo O'Merea from S Club 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I reckon Ken's there just to carry out secret auditions for his next movie


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

JoT said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


We need to discuss this.

Which has the highest IQ, a peanut or a kebab
















Whichever it is, they are both more intelligent than Jade.

















PS

Doesn't she look like Mrs Beckham










or do I need new glasses.









Roy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

IMHO she has a nice body but mentally is even less challenged than Mrs B!









here's a better picture


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> IMHO she has a nice body but mentally is even less challenged than Mrs B!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the difference immediately.

She's had a boob jobby.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

BLOW THE F****R UP.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> BLOW THE F****R UP.


Which one? They both look fully inflated to me









-- Tim


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought Jade looked fantastic tonight


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

in_denial said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > BLOW THE F****R UP.
> ...


The bloody house.


----------

